# Up-Side-Down Bands



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

Why is it when you band a bird, you're supposed to put the band on up-side-down?


----------



## rosey_love (Mar 21, 2004)

hahahah i dont know  thats a good question.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

iTS EASYER TO READ THE BAND NUMBERS THAT WAY.


----------



## rosey_love (Mar 21, 2004)

Oh I Get It Now!!!!! :d


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

*upside down bands*

The explanation I read from an experienced pigeon breeder was this: The band should be placed so that when you are holding the pigeon and looking at the band, it's right side up. Which means that when the bird is standing on a perch, the band appears upside down. Believe me, when you have to catch a loft full of pigeons and check band numbers, it's much easier to read them if they are "upside down." When banding chicks, this means that as you slide the band on the foot, the bottom of the numbers is closest to the body, the top closest to the toes.


----------



## zoo keeper (Oct 3, 2004)

Zig you are such a clown, Those bands are strategically placed that way. They should be on the right leg and up-side-down. When you properly hold a bird their legs normally go back, then when you are holding the bird properly you dont have to flip the bird up side down and dont lose proper hold on the bird and you can easily read the band number with their legs back and it is right side up to you.  All kidding aside, they are placed that way for easy reading when the bird is held properly with legs back.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Birdmom4ever,

Bottom by body, top toward toes - that makes it easy to remember! Thanks!


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

Well, I suppose it makes sense that it would make the band easier to read depending on how you hold the bird, but as long as you don't get both legs throuhg one band when you band the babies  , I'd suppose it really doesn't matter much.


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

*Banding*

Now I know you're joking, but I was just trying to imagine getting both legs through a band!  It's hard enough to get one little foot through the band. I almost missed one the other day...a small short-faced foster chick that was growing well, but I was sure it would be fine to band him at 7 days. Went out there and could barely get the band on because he'd grown so fast. Timing is everything. Foot too small, the band falls off. Foot too big, you miss your chance to band.

If it's close, I take a cotton swap, coat the tip with vaseline and swab the inside the of band lightly. This helps it slide on when it's a tight fit.


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

Yes, BirdMom, I was joking about putting both feet through the band... I'm not into Birdie-Bondage...  

Anyway, serious comment / question... the way I understand, Homer chicks should be banded at about 5 days old... is that about right?


----------



## Motherlodelofts (Oct 9, 2004)

Personally I prefere them right side up.


----------



## birdy (Mar 18, 2004)

My theory is that placing the bands upside-down came from entering racing pigeons in a race. As the pigeon's leg was extended to have the "countermark" (a rubber band with a number printed on it) the band number was said aloud to the recording secretary. As it has been said it's much easier to read the band number holding the pigeon with its head towards you.

As many of you know the rubber band is taken off the racing pigeon once he comes home from the race. It's then placed in the timer and the time of its arrival is recorded.

Even with electronic chip bands which do not require the rubber band countermarks, racing pigeon fanciers still band upside-down as the seamless band numbers are still read aloud while holding the pigeon to enter it in the race and prior to placing it in the shipping crate.

I guess show pigeons are treated the same way as they are handled quite a lot. Now can someone tell me why it's common practice to band on the right leg? - At least in my neck of the woods.

birdy (Bruce)


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Right is just what most people do. And left leg works as well. Some people band one family of birds on one leg the other on the other leg. Just to tell at a glance what family it is. I first heard about upside down bands from show people. Made sence. I do it both ways. Its just a little easyer to read . And all that is comes from someone that tried it passed it on Same as most people are right handed so they band right side use right to hold the bird and left to pull the leg and read the band ect,


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

*Why band the right leg ?*



birdy said:


> My theory is that placing the bands upside-down came from entering racing pigeons in a race. As the pigeon's leg was extended to have the "countermark" (a rubber band with a number printed on it) the band number was said aloud to the recording secretary. As it has been said it's much easier to read the band number holding the pigeon with its head towards you.
> 
> As many of you know the rubber band is taken off the racing pigeon once he comes home from the race. It's then placed in the timer and the time of its arrival is recorded.
> 
> ...


Hello Bruce,

The reason for putting the band on right leg ? If you are right handed, you would normally hold the bird in your right hand. The bird's right leg is easy to pull out with your left hand to read the band. Now, if you are left handed, you may prefer to band on the bird's left leg. 
Try it once, place a bird into your right hand, that is banded on the left leg. Throw in a band placed on right side up. Now quick do the next 300 birds on race night. Some on left, some on right, some placed on up, some down. 
Now, let me do 300 birds all banded the same way, right leg, upside down. See who gets done first ?


----------



## birdy (Mar 18, 2004)

Thanks Warren and Robert. Makes a lot of sense to get thru shipping night as easy as possible.


----------



## pigeon george (Aug 7, 2003)

*whats that say???*

yes i know upside down but most of my birds are so tame they sit there while i check numbers so i put them right side up even tho their up side down ha ha ha at least i know im doing it wrong


----------



## Bird_girl(Ronni (Nov 29, 2004)

What do yall' mean by "bands"? I am so confused.  


bird_girl


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

RONNI A band is say a ring sized for the type of pigeon it will fit right. THat has numbers year it was born ect. such as club intials if flying typ. or NPA national pigeon association. or such that is put on the bird at 4to 5 days old and the band is seamless so it nevr comes off unless its cut off for some reason. You use this to identfy the bird. Say ,Au 04 arpu1263 or NPA 04 936. Or others.


----------

